# Coolant light came on - top up with water or coolant?



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Hello,

The coolant light comes on for about 30 seconds after I start the car in the morning, then it turns itself off. I called my dealer, and the service adviser told me to top up the coolant tank with some water, once the engine cools. My question is, should I top it up with water, or with coolant? Thanks.

Ed


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Ed328Ci said:


> Hello,
> 
> The coolant light comes on for about 30 seconds after I start the car in the morning, then it turns itself off. I called my dealer, and the service adviser told me to top up the coolant tank with some water, once the engine cools. My question is, should I top it up with water, or with coolant? Thanks.
> 
> Ed


The recommended fill is 50/50. I sacrificed a couple of old water bottles to use for pre-mixing the water/coolant. I wouldn't use just water, given that you're in a cold climate.

FWIW, BMW also recommends using their own coolant. I bought a jug of it and it has lasted me through three BMWs so far, so it's not a bad value.


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

What JST said.

Make sure you use distilled water, as you don't want minerals corroding your cooling system.

The BWM stuff is pretty inexpensive at 13 bucks and change for the gallon; show your CCA card for the added discount.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

JST said:


> FWIW, BMW also recommends using their own coolant.


I have been told that using cheap coolant is the cause of this type of pitting:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Thanks. I'll stop by the dealership tomorrow morning and pick up some coolant.

Ed


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I have been told that using cheap coolant is the cause of this type of pitting:


 
*Where's the pearl bracelet?*

Hey! That doesn't look like your wrist/hand either! You're denying us, Rgal!


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jul 4, 2002)

This happened to me. There was no coolant on the stick! Turned out coolant was weeping out the coolant pump, and I got a new one and the not-inexpensive coolant under warranty.

I don't think you should have to add coolant, as a rule.


----------

